# has Spain closed for the winter??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What on earth has happened to Spain this week??? Its been so very quiet. Its half term in the UK and one or two on here have poorly children. Of course Sue's started her new job so she's gonna be quiet, but apart from that why is it so quiet??? 

So if anyones got any news, questions, trivia, feel free to share!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> What on earth has happened to Spain this week??? Its been so very quiet. Its half term in the UK and one or two on here have poorly children. Of course Sue's started her new job so she's gonna be quiet, but apart from that why is it so quiet???
> 
> So if anyones got any news, questions, trivia, feel free to share!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Doggy to the rescue!:clap2:
We've finally signed for the house & the notaria (is that the right spanish?)was a right eye opener. This "black money" (fiddly money you don't declare so the purchase tax is less) lark was a surprise. Everybody knows about it and they even supply rooms where you can go & count it but it seems as long as the notary doesn't actually see it then everything is legal. I asked our bank manager about wandering around town with all that cash, 'cos he brought our "black money" envelope, and he said that he once did a deal for 8,000,000euros (aye, that's million) and the black money came to 1,000,000euros which he stuffed in a bag & duly trotted over to the notaria with. He seemed to think it was quite a giggle.
Suffice to say we stalk him now


Doggy


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> What on earth has happened to Spain this week??? Its been so very quiet. Its half term in the UK and one or two on here have poorly children. Of course Sue's started her new job so she's gonna be quiet, but apart from that why is it so quiet???
> 
> So if anyones got any news, questions, trivia, feel free to share!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey Jo,

What winter?? 

It's beautiful here! 

Working like a dog these days!

Hope everyone is alright 

Cheers


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I asked our bank manager about wandering around town with all that cash, 'cos he brought our "black money" envelope, and he said that he once did a deal for 8,000,000euros (aye, that's million) and the black money came to 1,000,000euros which he stuffed in a bag & duly trotted over to the notaria with. He seemed to think it was quite a giggle.


A friend of mine went to collect 100000 euros from the bank for a house purchase and the bank handed the cash over to him in a clear plastic carrier bag.
Tip. Take your own bag.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> So if anyones got any news, questions, trivia, feel free to share!!


Donkeys are the next big thing!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This black money thing is weird - altho I'm sure everyone (Spanish and expats) does it, yet again the spanish government are not getting money that they've earmarked! Whatever people think its gonna short change them and they'll have to claw it in from somewhere??

They say tax evasion is Spains national sport, but ultimately, taxes have to be paid - dont they????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Donkeys are the next big thing!



Maybe I'll get a donkey then, theres a sactuary up the road who may let me have one?????!!! Do they take much looking after???

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> Maybe I'll get a donkey then, theres a sactuary up the road who may let me have one?????!!! Do they take much looking after???
> 
> Jo xxx


Not half as much as a woman.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

